# Audi Rated Top Luxury Automotive Brand in 2013



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2012)

Audi today announced that it received the top overall ranking in the 2013 Luxury Customer Experience Index (LCEI), conducted by the independent and objective Luxury Institute. The LCEI is based on data collected from affluent customers who were asked to evaluate 10 different aspects of ownership and customer experience of the luxury automotive brands they have recently used on a 0-10 scale. Among the 10 brands evaluated, Audi received the highest overall score of 8.36, recognized by customers for its consistently superior design and quality materials, and trustworthiness and knowledge of dealership staff.

"We are very pleased to have been ranked first overall in The Luxury Customer Experience Index, and we are delighted to hear that nearly all Audi customers surveyed said they would recommend Audi to others and would purchase or lease an Audi again," said Jeri Ward, Audi of America Director of Customer Experience. "Audi and our dealer partners are continuously striving to delight our current and future Audi owners through customer experiences that exceed their expectations, and the results of the Index prove we are making significant gains."

In 2011, Audi created the Customer Experience Team, a new division within the U.S. organization, led by Jeri Ward, which focuses on strategy and programs for improving customer experience and loyalty across the company.

The LCEI is based on a nationwide in-depth survey of 1,234 luxury automobile owners, conducted in November 2012. Respondents - ages 21 and older and with a minimum gross annual income of $150,000 - evaluated levels of respect, knowledge and trust of dealership staff, dealership sales experience and service experience after purchase, among other factors.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Probably. We need a respond from BMW, like now. :rofl:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*Someone is going to post this so let's get it over with now.*

The people who did the voting were obviously a bunch of incompetent fools were were bribed by Audi.
They were probably a bunch of old guys who own Buicks, can't drive an MT and don't know about engine breaking.
Audis aren't luxury cars and have no status. The only reason people buy them is because they can't afford BMWs (and don't know how to drive).

Edit: I almost forgot the most important thing.

"Audis are rebadged Volkswagens"

CA


----------



## Revn (Jan 20, 2013)

captainaudio said:


> The people who did the voting were obviously a bunch of incompetent fools were were bribed by Audi.
> They were probably a bunch of old guys who own Buicks, can't drive an MT and don't know about engine breaking.
> Audis aren't luxury cars and have no status. The only reason people buy them is because they can't afford BMWs (and don't know how to drive).
> 
> ...


A) BMWs are not in any shape or form more expensive vs. Audi (for example compare the price of the M3 to the C63 and the RS5)
B) It is actually the other way around - VWs are rebadged Audis (technology trickles down not up) 
C) I have great respect for BMW (had a great "sprint" with an M5 today - thumbs up to the M5 driver, was a fun run!) but you sir are a joke. I registered just to let you know.
D) losers bitch and whine, winners go home and [email protected]$k the prom queen. Have a great day!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Revn said:


> A) BMWs are not in any shape or form more expensive vs. Audi (for example compare the price of the M3 to the C63 and the RS5)
> B) It is actually the other way around - VWs are rebadged Audis (technology trickles down not up)
> C) I have great respect for BMW (had a great "sprint" with an M5 today - thumbs up to the M5 driver, was a fun run!)but you sir are a* joke*. I registered just to let you know.
> D) losers bitch and whine, winners go home and [email protected]$k the prom queen. Have a great day!


*
A) Joke.
B) Get it?
C) Joke*!
*D) It was a jo* . . . . . . . . . . . .
*E) Oh, never mind.*

Thanks for registering and welcome to Bimmerfest. I'm sure you will be a very popular member.

P.S. Your story about racing an M5 was very impressive. Give my regards to the prom queen.

CA


----------



## Revn (Jan 20, 2013)

Heh, thanks. Never said I was racing (or that anyone came out on top). Love the M5. Car was a beast and the driver cool-headed too. Lets just say we both admired our cars in formation flight. 

Huge fan of my thing M and anything RS so excuse me for jumping in as I simply thought that bashing was undeserved. At this day and age the argument of BMW vs Audi is dead as it simply comes down to personal taste/preference. Both are great and I am sure that awards and acclaim will be swapped back and forth for many decades to come.

... and I married that prom queen albeit after meeting her 6 years after graduation 

Allin good fun thus. Negative flair retracted.


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

captainaudio said:


> They were probably a bunch of old guys who own Buicks, can't drive an MT and don't know about engine breaking.


Hey, I resemble that remark. Although an old guy who has never owned a Buick and can drive an MT, I know nothing about engine *breaking* and don't want to. I do know quite a bit about engine *braking* though. 

As far as Audi being the best luxury car, everyone is entitled to their opinion, even if it is wrong. I'll stick with BMW.


----------



## Revn (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree (about opinion entitlement). Hell, I'm most likely getting my wife an x5 once her current SUV lease is over.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Revn said:


> Heh, thanks. Never said I was racing (or that anyone came out on top). Love the M5. Car was a beast and the driver cool-headed too. Lets just say we both admired our cars in formation flight.
> 
> Huge fan of my thing M and anything RS so excuse me for jumping in as I simply thought that bashing was undeserved. At this day and age the argument of BMW vs Audi is dead as it simply comes down to personal taste/preference. Both are great and I am sure that awards and acclaim will be swapped back and forth for many decades to come.
> 
> ...


My post was a sarcastic parody of the reactions that posts praising anything non BMW sometimes get around here.

As those who have been around here for a while and are familiar with me are aware I am hardly a BMW fanboi. I appreciate all fine automobiles and don't care who makes them.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Revn said:


> A) BMWs are not in any shape or form more expensive vs. Audi (for example compare the price of the M3 to the C63 and the RS5)
> B) It is actually the other way around - VWs are rebadged Audis (technology trickles down not up)
> C) I have great respect for BMW (had a great "sprint" with an M5 today - thumbs up to the M5 driver, was a fun run!) but you sir are a joke. I registered just to let you know.
> D) losers bitch and whine, winners go home and [email protected]$k the prom queen. Have a great day!


If you'd spent more than 5 minutes here on Bimmerfest you'd have realized that captainaudio's post was a parody of the kind of things that almost inevitably follow when any other brand wins a comparison test or award...


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Revn said:


> A) BMWs are not in any shape or form more expensive vs. Audi (for example compare the price of the M3 to the C63 and the RS5)
> B) It is actually the other way around - VWs are rebadged Audis (technology trickles down not up)
> C) I have great respect for BMW (had a great "sprint" with an M5 today - thumbs up to the M5 driver, was a fun run!) but you sir are a joke. I registered just to let you know.
> D) losers bitch and whine, winners go home and [email protected]$k the prom queen. Have a great day!


welcome. I think CA was just trolling. Some idiots over in the f30 section act like that. Read some posts by boltjas. :rofl:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sorry that my smart ass remark derailed this thread.

We are heading to Florida in a few days and are debating what (if anything) we are going to replace our Florida Car (a Jaguar XKR that came off lease) with. 

Audi S8 is on the short list of cars we intend to test drive.

CA


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

captainaudio said:


> I'm sorry that my smart ass remark derailed this thread.
> 
> We are heading to Florida in a few days and are debating what (if anything) we are going to replace our Florida Car (a Jaguar XKR that came off lease) with.
> 
> ...


Wiser heads appreciated it for what it was


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it is well deserved. They did not succumb to cost cutting like BMW and MB, and unlike the Japanese makers, they have an excellent lineup of engines (but BMW is better there). 

If their cars were a bit more reliable/dependable, they would have overtaken BMW. Right now, almost any Audi owner I talk to says they loved the car but got rid of it before it got out of warranty because of the number of issues that they faced during warranty.

I would be really tempted to try an S4 if I heard more people vouching for its reliability.


----------



## Revn (Jan 20, 2013)

mr_clueless said:


> I think it is well deserved. They did not succumb to cost cutting like BMW and MB, and unlike the Japanese makers, they have an excellent lineup of engines (but BMW is better there).
> 
> If their cars were a bit more reliable/dependable, they would have overtaken BMW. Right now, almost any Audi owner I talk to says they loved the car but got rid of it before it got out of warranty because of the number of issues that they faced during warranty.
> 
> I would be really tempted to try an S4 if I heard more people vouching for its reliability.


I have to say that Audi does have its share of issues and out of warranty repairs are at times extremely costly while usually simply costly. With all manufacturers trying to stay ahead and using the latest and greatest technology while shortening product life cycles - it comes as no surprise. Take the whole carbon buildup issue Audi imposed on their customers for example. But it seems that no high-end vehicle is problem-proof these days. Audi, BMW and MB are all guilty. Yet... the heart wants what the heart wants. I was shooting for the M3 but I wanted a V8 and at the same time did not want to buy right before the replacement arrived (not even being able to see it) and then my teenage years fantasy was finally available in the US and besides being an RS it was also the gorgeous 5. I was sold. A month after taking delivery the car still makes me grin like an idiot every time I get behind the wheel. As a total package the car is very very good. Will I keep it after 4 years? Time will tell. Right now I average a thumbs-up from fellow motorists every 15 minutes I'm on the road and that makes the whole experience even better.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I test drove the S5 when I leased the M3 back in late 2008. No RS version available but I had also driven the RS4.

The S5 was not even worth the time and is not a fair comparison; way too soft. I really like the RS4 but it felt heavy compared to the M3 (sedan v sedan); perhaps the AWD... Will have to check out the RS5. Have my heart set on a 911 S (spring/summer purchase hopefully) but will check out all my options before I make a final decision.


----------

